# Turn Signal Relay clicking wildly



## BJS (Jun 23, 2006)

We are having a problem with my girlfriends 1997 Altima - the turn signal relay is clicking fast when the stalk is in the center/rest position. When I push down or pull up (for right or left turn signal) everything works fine, but when I return it to the center position I can hear the relay clicking wildly under the dash. No lights flash at all, just the relay clicking like crazy under there.

Anyone know what this is? Is is a bad relay or bad switch assembly on the column? Or maybe something else?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

BJS said:


> We are having a problem with my girlfriends 1997 Altima - the turn signal relay is clicking fast when the stalk is in the center/rest position. When I push down or pull up (for right or left turn signal) everything works fine, but when I return it to the center position I can hear the relay clicking wildly under the dash. No lights flash at all, just the relay clicking like crazy under there.
> 
> Anyone know what this is? Is is a bad relay or bad switch assembly on the column? Or maybe something else?



Sounds like you found your problem.. Replace the relay


----------



## BJS (Jun 23, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Sounds like you found your problem.. Replace the relay


That is my guess. My only other thought, was that the stalk/switch was bad and is sending a signal to relay even when it is in the off position. But because the relay clicks without flashing the lights, I tend to suspect the relay as well.

Just wondering if anyone else had the problem and how it got fixed.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

BJS said:


> That is my guess. My only other thought, was that the stalk/switch was bad and is sending a signal to relay even when it is in the off position. But because the relay clicks without flashing the lights, I tend to suspect the relay as well.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else had the problem and how it got fixed.


Never really heard of too many people with this problem. I'm sure if you replace it it might be fine. Not an expensive fix mine you.


Frank


----------



## BJS (Jun 23, 2006)

I got a new relay at the dealer today, but it didn't fix the problem. So, I took the turn signal assembly out of the column and took apart. Looks like the internals are worn enough that the switch is making contact with the electrical circuit even in the off position. So, I will hit the junkyard tomorrow morning looking for a new turn signal assembly. Waste of $45 for the relay unless the dealer will except returns or anyone wants to make me an offer for it


----------



## BJS (Jun 23, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Sounds like you found your problem.. Replace the relay



Or not...new relay didn't fix it! Darn!


----------



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

I have the same problem but just taping on the end of the signal arm stops it


----------

